# Video of my new EDC



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

Shot some video of my Gen 5 G26 the other day. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please make a video which will show me that you really do know how to make a quick 180° pivot, during your presentation-and-shot.

That one wasn't it. :mrgreen: :smt083


----------



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Please make a video which will show me that you really do know how to make a quick 180° pivot, during your presentation-and-shot.
> 
> That one wasn't it. :mrgreen: :smt083


No.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice video. I have the G26 in the Gen 4 version, and the G43. Do you find the new Gen 5 slide finish slippery?


----------

